# Pacific Watch & Sector Watch at GKA



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

I am currently undertaking a great deal of research into the history of GKA with a view to publishing a comprehensive history of the station during 2020.

As part of my research I have seen many references to the "Pacific Watch" which I understand was operated by Portishead using callsign GKG on 12 MHz during a night shift. However I have not yet located any official do***entation about it and would be keen to learn how useful or successful it was (this was before my time at GKA).

I have however seen official do***entation about a "Sector Watch" which I am aware of but never used in anger. It appears this was similar to the "Pacific Watch" except that the search point at GKA would monitor specific sectors in the Pacific/Indian Ocean areas as indicated by the GKB callband. I can't recall ever using this facility in anger during my time at GKA.

Would be keen to hear from anyone who used the above regularly or even irregularly. Presume the service disappeared from view in the early 1980s as I remember the sector selection switches on the search points but never used them.

Thanks in advance.

Larry +


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Larry, From what I remember it started in about 1975, I went to Portishead that year before joining a ship destined for the Pacific. I seem to remember you had to call at certain times, and on special calling frequencies.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

I used to work GKA from the Pacific on 12 MHz at about 0530Z.

Never remember the sector watch...I just called when I heard them.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

MIMCO provided 'Pacific xtals', one of which could be inserted into that spare slot on the front of the Oceanspan VI/VII, as required. I think GKB kept a watch, at certain times, on these freqs.
I vaguely remember using them.
I think Bank Line ROs would give you more info.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Ditto Troppo's experience.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think, at the time, Troppo, would be using an Oceanspan and Atalanta or an R50M. But, Troppo can correct me.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

duncs said:


> I don't think, at the time, Troppo, would be using an Oceanspan and Atalanta or an R50M. But, Troppo can correct me.


Conqueror HS...flat out......


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

I referred to my 1978 Admiralty List of Radio Signals Vol 1.
GKA introduced the sector arrangements following the close of the Area Scheme and lots of complaints about poor communications with various parts of the world.
There were seven sectors cover area boundaries:
1 Punta Arenas to Callao
2 Callao to Acapulco
3 Acapulco to Vancouver
4 Vancouver to Dateline
5 Dateline to Osaka
6 Osaka to Saigon
7 Saigon to Madras

GKA would run callband eg DE GKB 2 S2 indicating the calling channel 2 and open for calls on from Sector 2.

Used it a couple of times when normal arrangements were overloaded (Xmas) and got through generally fairly quickly. For the Opeanspan/Atalanta stations this was an improvement that the EU stations had for years.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, Troppo, with an Apollo and the Conqueror, no problems to QSO GKA whichever part of the world you were in.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

PeterY, I don't think that was the Pacific scheme, but I may be wrong, and mixing things up. Memory not so good.


----------



## Buck Taylor (Apr 19, 2019)

Larry Bennett said:


> I am currently undertaking a great deal of research into the history of GKA with a view to publishing a comprehensive history of the station during 2020.
> 
> As part of my research I have seen many references to the "Pacific Watch" which I understand was operated by Portishead using callsign GKG on 12 MHz during a night shift. However I have not yet located any official do***entation about it and would be keen to learn how useful or successful it was (this was before my time at GKA).
> 
> ...


I worked at GKA for a short period during 1975/6 and I do remember doing a stint on the Pacific net. As I remember it was open for a short periods when the propagation was favourable. In my time that was 16mhz. A lot of the time the ships calling had such a weak signal that they were unworkable. When traffic was feasible, lots of repeats were required before a QSL could be given.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

I have or had never heard of it, however at 2 AM whilst at anchor off Port Chalmers in 1963 I called up GKG on 12 mcs using my trusty old oceanspan tx got an instant reply msg sent all done within 1 minute.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

duncs said:


> Yep, Troppo, with an Apollo and the Conqueror, no problems to QSO GKA whichever part of the world you were in.


This very radio station...


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice station, Troppo, it brings back memories.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes, MV Lake Eyre/VJLL 15000T geared bulkie.

I also sailed in her sistership Lake Barrine/VLLB, which was a much happier ship.

The console was really well laid out ergonomically, with the emrx under the main rx, and the AA/AKD at right.


----------



## porthgwarra (Mar 20, 2008)

I left GKA in January '74 and remember the Pacific Watch from a nominated 
console using the most favourable band given the time of day.
A sort of formalisation of Jack Todd's habit of giving his chosen 0800 arrival 
a few callsigns on a TR slip saying 'they're coming over the top'.
Dont recall the sector watch which sounds like it came after the Pacific Watch...


----------



## Buck Taylor (Apr 19, 2019)

Troppo2 said:


> This very radio station...


Yes, that station was Marconi's finest effort. From memory the Conqueror was rated near 1Kw I/P. Unfortunately with the limitations of the standard lump of wire up top it couldn't always perform at its full potential. The Apollo was an excellent main receiver. The AGC was the most complex circuitry ever devised. I heard that it was originally conceived as a valve set or possibly a hybrid and later to all solid state excepting the nixie tubes.


----------



## Buck Taylor (Apr 19, 2019)

porthgwarra said:


> I left GKA in January '74 and remember the Pacific Watch from a nominated
> console using the most favourable band given the time of day.
> A sort of formalisation of Jack Todd's habit of giving his chosen 0800 arrival
> a few callsigns on a TR slip saying 'they're coming over the top'.
> Dont recall the sector watch which sounds like it came after the Pacific Watch...


Most of the traffic on the Pacific net would have been on the short path/over the top and hence had a warble on the signal. The excellent rhombic antennas at GKA were equally adept at receiving on the long path as well as the short path.


----------



## porthgwarra (Mar 20, 2008)

Buck Taylor said:


> Most of the traffic on the Pacific net would have been on the short path/over the top and hence had a warble on the signal. The excellent rhombic antennas at GKA were equally adept at receiving on the long path as well as the short path.


that's right.
Aerial selection N+1 for Japan area.
N or N-1 for central North Pacific.
16 or 22mcs at 0800 !
Wouldn't happen now as sunspot activity 
for the last 2 cycles doesnt support it - bar perhaps the odd day.
Nothing like the early 70's.


----------



## Buck Taylor (Apr 19, 2019)

porthgwarra said:


> that's right.
> Aerial selection N+1 for Japan area.
> N or N-1 for central North Pacific.
> 16 or 22mcs at 0800 !
> ...


Absolutely correct. A few years after leaving the sea, I took up Amateur radio again but haven't been on HF for 4/5 years due as you know to very low sun spot activity and lack of ionisation on the F2 layer. In the 1970's the bands were wide open and as I remember 22mhz was open to the Pacific at times from GKA. From historical records we know that low or very low sun spot activity is a harbinger of cold weather here on earth. SFI is now hovering around the 70 mark rather than the more usual 100+. But try telling that to the Climate change/global warming alarmists....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The amateur bands are still good for DX, particularly using FT8...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Buck Taylor said:


> Yes, that station was Marconi's finest effort. From memory the Conqueror was rated near 1Kw I/P.


The rated HF output of the Conqueror transmitter was 1500W (the UK would not approve anything higher for general maritime use), measured into a resistive load, at a constant +55°C ambient temperature. I witnessed that being comfortably exceeded during the prolonged testing required by the UK type approval process. That output could also be maintained at a constant ambient of +40°C with 95% humidity.

However at normal room temperatures it was quite easy to achieve 2kW for the normal length of marine communications, even telex. The poor standard of ship's antennas that were the norm at the time of the transmitter's introduction prevented the R/O from making use of all that power. Antennas were desperately short and rigged both low down, below the top of - and close to - the funnel and accommodation. Much of the transmitter's output was either absorbed by the ship's superstructure or reflected back into the radio room. R/Os reported neon tubes that flashed in time with the key clicks, arcing across metal deckhead supports and the like.

If only antennas suspended from 100ft masts separated by 150ft of wire with a vertical downlead had still existed when the Conqueror was introduced, the R/O's life would have been even more enjoyable than it was.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Apollo and the Conqueror, I think, 1979. 
Tanker "Buffalo" / ZSUH. Rather orange R/O. Awful ship. Fantastic radio room.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Ron. I quite agree. In 1967 when I had an aerial exactly as you describe, the transmitter was an AEI T50M and separate T50H that could muster something like 700-800 watts !

David
+


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

J.D, I think that's a 400W Commandant you've got there.
Re the Conqueror, on the course for it in Glasgow, instructor, Tom ?, showed how to tune to 1.8 or even 2Kw. I never went over the 1.5Kw marks, it wasn't necessary. 
I only ever had mast radiators, when I sailed with it.


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Buck Taylor said:


> Yes, that station was Marconi's finest effort. From memory the Conqueror was rated near 1Kw I/P. Unfortunately with the limitations of the standard lump of wire up top it couldn't always perform at its full potential.


It often used to burn out the Pantenna, until they fitted a protection unit....then it just burned out the protection unit! The Pantenna was so useless that people used to dangle wires out the porthole, though I don't recall anybody's radio being burnt out.

Do I recall correctly that the Conqueror had a little window for viewing the PA valve anodes, whose colour, according to the manual, should be "cherry red"? A variation of the proverbial "tune for maximum smoke!" 
Another aid to tuning was a neon bulb clagged on the the aerial conductor.

Sorry if I'm off topic.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The ship in my pic - Lake Eyre/VJLL had awful tx antennas, as Ron describes: literally bits of wire between masts. The radiation pattern on HF would have been anybody's guess....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Talking of proper tx antennas, the best Australian ship I saw in the era of short antennas aft of the accommodation block was a VLCC called _William Dampier _(she was an old Greek rust bucket, known as "The Greek Tragedy").

She had a lovely main tx antenna that ran forward from the main mast to a midships mast. About 150m long and up in the clear.

Her sigs on 5 ton were at least twice as strong as any other ship...


----------



## Buck Taylor (Apr 19, 2019)

Troppo said:


> The ship in my pic - Lake Eyre/VJLL had awful tx antennas, as Ron describes: literally bits of wire between masts. The radiation pattern on HF would have been anybody's guess....


I remember on one ship which had fairly standard wires in parallel slung from near the funnel to a couple of masts further aft. After a while I discovered that this antenna had directional properties in a fore and aft line. If I couldn't raise a distant HF station for traffic after a couple of goes I'd ask the mate on the bridge to alter course (we were deep sea) so that the ship was pointing roughly in the direction of the desired station and every time I was answered. Mind you not every mate was so obliging.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a similar experience to that, Buck. In the Pacific heading E'wards, loaded, but no destination. I knew a QTC with orders was at GKA. Up at all times trying to get a QSO. No joy. Antenna was foremast to mainmast. I spliced about 10M into it in the hope of getting a few extra Watts.
The OM, an elderly gentleman, seeing my frustration, and also his own, suggested, give me a time and I'll alter her to a GC course to GKA. It worked, we got our orders.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> The ship in my pic - Lake Eyre/VJLL had awful tx antennas, as Ron describes: literally bits of wire between masts. The radiation pattern on HF would have been anybody's guess....


Sorry to read you had a bad time on Lake Eyre, Troppo - I thought it was a great ship. As for the aerials, running between Australia and NZ, I didn't find any need to overthink the propagation requirements. She could roll a bit though, sometimes we had to sit on the floor in the bar!

John T


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Duncs: would that have been with an Oceanspan TX, I wonder?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry to read you had a bad time on Lake Eyre, Troppo - I thought it was a great ship. As for the aerials, running between Australia and NZ, I didn't find any need to overthink the propagation requirements. She could roll a bit though, sometimes we had to sit on the floor in the bar!
> 
> John T


Eyre was OK, just that Barrine was more happy. Probably my fav ship.

Ahhh...the Kiwi coast....(Thumb)


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Paul B, yes, an O'span VI and R50M rx. I said in my post I'd added 10M to the main antenna, it should have been 10ft. I still think of Arthur, the OM, for suggesting the GC course to GKA. I wouldn't have thought of it.

Rgds Duncs


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

One big advantage of being fitted with Radio Telex when in the Pacific was that any messages sitting at GKA could be obtained through a local(ish) station. When i got bored with getting out of bed at 2am to try and get a message direct from GKA I would simply put a SITOR call through to GKA's landline via VIP/VIS/ZLB/9VG etc. and get the traffic that way. It obviously cost a little bit more but nothing in comparison to steaming in the wrong direction for an hour or so. Not a luxury you had on a CW only vessel, but then I used to find that my brain was better at resolving multi-path signals than the SITOR equipment.
Kevin.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

IMRCSparks said:


> One big advantage of being fitted with Radio Telex when in the Pacific was that any messages sitting at GKA could be obtained through a local(ish) station. When i got bored with getting out of bed at 2am to try and get a message direct from GKA I would simply put a SITOR call through to GKA's landline via VIP/VIS/ZLB/9VG etc. and get the traffic that way. It obviously cost a little bit more but nothing in comparison to steaming in the wrong direction for an hour or so. Not a luxury you had on a CW only vessel, but then I used to find that my brain was better at resolving multi-path signals than the SITOR equipment.
> Kevin.


That was certainly lateral thinking!


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

I got the impression that it was quite a common method of working as none of the stations that i connected through or GKA were fazed by the request.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

IMRCSparks said:


> I got the impression that it was quite a common method of working as none of the stations that i connected through or GKA were fazed by the request.


It was indeed - we had a dedicated telex machine at GKA (46125 BTGKA G) which was specifically for use by other coast stations for QSP purposes and other correspondence. We simply took the 5-unit tape from the store in the RTT section and fed it through the tape reader on the machine. Job done.


----------



## IMRCSparks (Oct 1, 2007)

Blimey that 46125 BTGKA G brings back some memories. Thank you Larry and your colleagues for the excellent service over the years.


----------

